
RSocket a reactive streams library with poly-gloy RPC - antocv
http://rsocket.io/docs/Motivations
======
antocv
Was shopping for a multi-language RPC, with a schema and reactive semantics.

RSockets fits best so far, does anyone know other such projects? gRPC is out
since its tied so strongly to HTTP/2 and a Google project (meaning 7 years
from now it will become what GWT is today).

